# 7s26-0050 Stem



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Just received a nice old 0050, but the crown has parted company with the winding/adjusting stem.

I have fitted a spare from another 7s26, but it has a larger crown, so it won't screw down

Where can I get another complete shaft?

Should the crown screw onto the stem, or is it fixed some other way?

Otherwise a really nice watch, and, although bought for bits, may be too nice to break.......

Sigh.

ta


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

chris l said:


> Where can I get another complete shaft?
> 
> Should the crown screw onto the stem, or is it fixed some other way?


Checking Seiko's parts lists for the 7S26-0050 ....

It *looks like* the Crown and Stem came pre-assembled, under one part number: *1E50C5SNW0*

Seiko Australia are showing them as 'in stock'.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks very much; I'll see what they have..

cheers


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Please let me know how this goes. I need a crown/stem for the same watch.


----------

